# Browser/Breeding Simulation Games



## Tymid (Jul 30, 2013)

Alright, I know I can't be the only one who adores egg hatching games, breeding simulations and collect a pet/explore games. Does anyone out there have any suggestions? Typically, Neopets is the first and foremost on games like this, but I've discovered a few more that make neopets look like pooo. Would love to have some friends to play with. 

Example List:

Chicken Smoothie
Felisfire
GPXPlus
Khimeros
Wajas
Dragon Cave
Etc.

Know any more games like this? Let me know!!


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 31, 2013)

The only one that comes to mind for me is: http://pokefarm.org It's an egg holding game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 31, 2013)

Sure I have a lot of breeding games let m-oh, that's not what you meant.

_never mind_


----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

I stay away from these things because they are a pointless time-sink.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody remember the graphically-underwhelming but surprisingly deep and addictive Cubivore for the GameCube. That was actually a good game that took many of the ideas we'd later see in Spore. I liked it.


----------



## Cain (Jul 31, 2013)

Whenever anyone says breeding, it sounds weird.

Even more so from a furry.


----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CC0H-EKNpkc]http://youtu.be/CC0H-EKNpkc[/video]


----------



## Tymid (Aug 1, 2013)

YOU GUYS AND YOUR FACES. Regardless, I'm actually more into those games for the genotypic and phenotypic accuracy of the coding. And digitalanimalpronz :V


----------

